# scared of the dark



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, our Lo is 3 and has been with us a week.
She is scared of the dark, eventhough she goes to bed at 7.15 and its still light out bless her.
She has a plug light on, the landing light and her door open.
Dh thinks its just to get me up in her room that she creates, as do I but also want her to settle as I was scared of the dark as a child and know its not nice.

Any tips on routes to take.

I brought her a glow worm but it only stays lit up for a few secs   

Also, opened her curtains a bit tonite but she still shouted for me.

Any tips on getting her settled better at night!!

She has a proper routine that she did with f/c , bath, 15mins of her fave t.v program then 2 little stories and bedtime.

Thanks for any advice

sweets x x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Your routine sounds fine   

Could you stay in the room with her until she drops off during these early days?  Just a thought....

Hopefully she'll settle better at night once she's been with you a while longer.

X


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Where does she have her stories?  

Ds used to cry when taken to bed and I couldn't bear to hear it, we changed his routine early on so he went up for his bath, and had his milk with his story in his bedroom with the light down low as it would be when he went to sleep.  This settled him much more as he was so tired after his milk and stories, taking dd down for tv after her bath might be waking her up again??

Also, ds didn't like the dark (even though he slept in the dark at fc's) so we bought a lamp, plug in lights etc but nothing worked more than leaving the landing light on.... all night. 
DS now has a gro-clock to help him know when he can get up in the mornings (a god send!!) but it is bright enough to be a nightlight too but is blue light so quite dull instead of a normal night light. 

It is still very very early days for you, she may be scared   

Best of luck x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for replies. She has her stories downstairs do stay with her a little but she is a.chatterbox lol. She is always.ok when I go up. Am thinking of getting her a little lamp


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

just try doing things a bit different and not letting her back downstairs after her bath, no wonder she doesn't want to go to bed she thinks she missing out on something.  Ds was exactly the same


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi sweets,
I've replied on the adoption chat thread re/scared of the dark x
Luv Anj x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi I do think that this may be more about her needing you as it is early in the placement 

Kitten sleeps wonderfully and has always gone down well but during the first few weeks and now if things have been stressful for her will cry for me 

One thing that hubby and I do is swop carers. We found that it is me that she wants the attention from and so if it is hubby that goes to her rather than me she will settle more quickly. I tend to struggle with leaving her to cry and will sit with her in her reading chair for hours singing till she drops off and then when I try to transfer and walk out of the room she will wake again ready for more screaming 

Hubby now does the whole bed time routene with me saying good night down stairs and hubby then taking her up to get ready for bed, read storys, get undressed, cuddle then bed. This gives him 30 mins of good quality time and also allows her to prepare to be away from me.

We have kitten on a baby monitor, due to a medical concern, but I think I would of had one anyway as that does let off a slight light and I think also reasures me that all is ok. I cant sleep now without the sound of her sleeping

First few months are hard on everyone so well done on doing so well xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. Have took it on board. Had the bedroom low lighted after bath and kept her in it to read. She seemed more chilled. Only half an hour and five get outs of bed and she is zzzzz


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Our son had been sharing a room at his FC house, and I was concerned how he would adjust when he moved home. We bought him a *Pabobo Barbapapa* Night Light from kiddicare.

They charge up for a few hours, and then can stay in the cot/bed with a lovely soft glow all night.

It wasnt really cheap and we did take a chance, but its been well worth it, our son loves his special light, and it lights up the room enough so we can check on him without putting the light on.

Hope this helps, best wishes

Wendy xx


----------

